# Some pedals I've made



## BurntFingers (Mar 23, 2020)

Here in New Zealand, like a lot of places, we're going through some business closures and there's not much work happening at the moment as non-essential businesses have called it a day for a while.

I'm a photographer and had the studio setup still up from a client gig we did last week so I brought some pedals to the studio.

This is the woodpecker, an eqd hummingbird clone. Does the helicopter attack thing very well, doesn't do a lot else:





This is the eqd disaster transport jr clone. Nice delay with a useful tone knob that actually does something.





Hot cake clone. Honestly doesn't sound a great deal like the original. It sounds like the clones I've seen and heard but something is missing. It's not bad, just a bit anaemic compared to the originals I've had.





Timmy clone. I screwed the placement of the switch on this one. Which is ok because I don't really like this pedal either. However the tone controls are a useful addition to splice into other circuits.





This is a modded SHO. One of the best boosts on the planet and about 10 components. Every guitarist should have one of these somewhere in the bag.





This is the Delegate, a eqd warden clone. I didn't 'get' compressors before as they all tended to sound a bit crap or impose too much on the sound but this is fantastic with anything you put through it. Lots of tweakability and it imparts a warm squish on things I rather like. With the gain up it also still helps you out by adding some fatness and body to the sound but still keeping it tight for the chugga.





This is a red llama clone. Another one that I think sounds like crap so I'll be reusing the housing and parts but changing the circuit inside. This was a Vero build.




Deep Blue delay clone. Painted by a buddy of mine who was the paladin in our DND group.





My original design (kinda). It'd a modified ritual fuzz, which is a modified meathead, which is a modified colorsound, which is a modified whatever. This is a huge thick wall of sludge. Not some 60s vintage thing, it's just doom all the way down. 

Has a starve control which is a dying battery simulator. Literally just a pot spliced between DC jack and the board which shunts the current to ground. Super basic.





It started life as this in 2010 and has since undergone much modding:





I can only attach 10 files which is a shame. Anyway. What else are we gonna do during lockdown when your $300 tayda shipment is trapped in a Singapore airport?


----------



## phi1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Cool stuff. I love the honest reviews (I also did not ‘get’ the red llama that I made, didn’t even box it up). 

So many cool enclosures, I’m especially intrigued by the sho. Looks like grooves were made a by a dremel wheel maybe? Was it spray painted and then sanded to get that contrast?

I really like the echo machine too. They all came out nice.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 23, 2020)

It was whacked with a claw hammer. No paint. Just bare metal smacked around.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Haha even better!


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 23, 2020)

Yep just whack it. If it needs more 'decoration' at another part just give it a few whacks over there. Nothing fancy  and, since it's now reliced and road-worn, it's $750.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 24, 2020)

Quite the collection!  No wonder your pix come out so good, you literally are a pro!


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 24, 2020)

Great pedals and great pics!


----------



## mywmyw (Mar 24, 2020)

love the art. did you use paint? markers? are they clearcoated? 

also... you dont like the Timmy??? blasphemy


----------



## therockdontstop (Mar 24, 2020)

Great post. Appreciate the thoughts on all the pedals. Interested in what paint you used. I might hand paint some of mine. I have lots of bare enclosures at the moment.


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 24, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Here in New Zealand, like a lot of places, we're going through some business closures and there's not much work happening at the moment as non-essential businesses have called it a day for a while.
> 
> I'm a photographer and had the studio setup still up from a client gig we did last week so I brought some pedals to the studio.
> 
> ...


Amazing work!!!!


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 24, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> love the art. did you use paint? markers? are they clearcoated?
> 
> also... you dont like the Timmy??? blasphemy



Just acrylic then spray enamel clear coat.

And yep, Timmy holds no power here. I have a 1997 mesa tremoverb so it's a tough job to get even remotely close to how good that amp sounds. I've been admittedly spoiled.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 24, 2020)

therockdontstop said:


> Great post. Appreciate the thoughts on all the pedals. Interested in what paint you used. I might hand paint some of mine. I have lots of bare enclosures at the moment.



They're powdercoated white then I use regular acrylic paint then clear enamel.

You can just prime bare boxes with white matte, then paint on that. That's what I did for this one:


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 24, 2020)

This is the thermionic, the BE:OD clone. It's a fun little pedal. I have to have the bass on full all the time or else its very thin. The inherent scooped sound tracks reasonably well but does make it hard to differentiate the guitar in a band mix, it just sort of sinks until you crank the presence. There's potential in this pedal but I think it's a bit half-baked as is.





Here's an eternity burst clone I made on Vero. My attempt at misty mountains didn't quite pan out as intended but there it is. This is a tubescreamer of sorts. It does that honky cocked wah thing very well but does have a congested mid range that could use some tweaking as it too sounds a little muffled in the mix. It's a cool pedal when used on a lightly overdriven amp though which I think is the intended use. 





Here's a sea machine clone. It does a million things, 2 of which are useful. The other stuff is so out there I struggle, in my limited musicianship, to find a home for the sounds. If you want a regular chorus look elsewhere as the basic chorus here is pretty flat, but if you want crazy stuff to give an extra dimension to a part this might be the ticket. 





It's a eqd cloven hoof. If I could have one fuzz to cover a lot of territory it'd be this. If I could have one fuzz to play what I play it'd be the fuzzboy from the previous post. The cloven hoof is a gainier version of the hoof I think. It can do everything pretty well and the tone controls are useful to dial in just how much you want to stand out. My wife painted this.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 25, 2020)

All beautiful!  I'm still figuring out the useful settings my Sea Machine.  I modd'ed mine to be more like a Space Spiral - longer delay.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 25, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> All beautiful!  I'm still figuring out the useful settings my Sea Machine.  I modd'ed mine to be more like a Space Spiral - longer delay.



So far I've had everything on zero except for rate and depth, and then a tiny bit of the 'shape' control.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks like you built yours a while ago when the names of the DEPTH and INTENSITY controls were swapped. The Lower left knob (DEPTH) sets how much the delay varies, the lower right knob (INTENSITY) is the wet / dry mix. I get the best chorus sound with SHAPE, DIM & ANIM at zero. DEPTH at max, INTEN at noon and then I set SPEED for the best movement without detuning. Because I modd'ed mine to have slower LFO and longer delay capability, I can also dial in echo with a nice chorus effect on top.


----------



## BurntFingers (Mar 25, 2020)

Yeah I remember something happened with the labels, like the build doc had different to the layout... Or I screwed it up. 

Oh now I remember. There's 3 versions of the sea machine and the labels changed around from v1 to v2. I used the latter version labels but the pedal was the v1 circuit.

Either way I'm waiting for the Julia clone to make an appearance and then this thing is gone.


----------



## Barry (Mar 25, 2020)

Great looking artwork! Awesome pedals!


----------



## jpants (Mar 25, 2020)

Love all that artwork!


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Or I screwed it up.



The schematics and vero layout have (or had?) those two controls labelled backwards.   Electrically everything was correct, they were just named incorrectly.   So not your fault.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 26, 2020)

Very nice work, and chronicles. About your shipment getting hung up in Singapore, where are you? I just put in an order with Tayda.


----------

